# Brigade Shoulder Patch on DEU



## caocao (10 Jun 2010)

Good day all, need some help tracking down a reference.  In the Const Engineers we have 4 units (ACTs) attached to the CERs.  Got a question from one of the boys in Edmonton.  Why can't Air Force personnel were the 1 CMBG shoulder path on their uniform?  I have been looking on line and in the CFP 265 but I can't seem to find the answer!

Thank you,


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jun 2010)

CFP 265, page 3-5-2A, emphasis added:

Authorized formation patches shall be worn
on _*army service dress * _  and smocks,
parachutist by all personnel on the posted
strength of a field formation.



Therefore, not authorized for wear on other than Army service dress.



Edit to add:  See also the picture on page 3-5-6, top left corner.  Caption reads:

United Nations and Multinational Force Badges (all) or Formation Patch (Army Uniform)


----------



## caocao (10 Jun 2010)

Yes i did see that one in the CFP but although it says "Authorized formation patches shall be worn on army service dress and smock" there is nothing in there that clearly states that the other elements aren't allowed to wear it.  

You know that in todays CF kids want to know why...


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2010)

Each element has their own particular "accessories" that are worn on the uniform.



			
				caocao said:
			
		

> there is nothing in there that clearly states that the other elements aren't allowed to wear it.



And there is nothing in there that clearly states other elements _are_ allowed to wear it.  Otherwise, the word "Army" would not have been in there, just the words "service dress and smocks".

Good enough?


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Jun 2010)

CFP 265 Chap 1 para 3 says:

"CF Dress Instructions shall be interpreted as follows: If an item is not included in these instructions, it is not authorized"

There for, the Brigade Patch is not authorized for AF pers.


----------



## SeanNewman (12 Jun 2010)

caocao said:
			
		

> ... there is nothing in there that clearly states that the other elements aren't allowed to wear it...



Because then every single rule would have to be written two different ways:

Rule: Qualified parachutists are allowed to wear the parachute qualification wings.

You: It doesn't state that other people can't wear them.

Rule 2: People without the qualification are not allowed to wear the badge.

We don't need two of every rule.  The rule states that Army pers are allowed to wear them, which is quite exclusive.  If they want to wear the patch, tell them to join the Army (but they'll have to stop calling their boss by his first name).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> If they want to wear the patch, tell them to join the Army (but they'll have to stop calling their boss by his first name).



 :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2010)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> CFP 265 Chap 1 para 3 says:
> 
> *"CF Dress Instructions shall be interpreted as follows: If an item is not included in these instructions, it is not authorized"*
> 
> There for, the Brigade Patch is not authorized for AF pers.



LOL. If I had a dime for every time I've quoted that line in my career ...

That line and "notes" that follow sections.


----------

